

Interactive HTML5 Presentation - hymanroth
http://apirocks.com/html5/html5.html#slide1

======
Rust
Sorry guy - it doesn't resize to fit my screen, wants to store things on my
computer without telling me what it is, and as I move through the
presentation, the slides move further and further to the left, preventing me
from actually reading them. But going full-screen shows the edges of the next
and previous slides.

